# Happy Bees and an Unknown Bug



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice cool September day and the ladies are on the mint and bird bath. Anyone know what the other bug on the mint is? It flies.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Soldier beetle.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are some great shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

A soldier beetle??

A beetle?? I don't think soooo  !!

It's not even in the same ORDER [let alone Family] that beetles [Coleoptera] belong to.

Would you believe it's a Lepidopteran; a moth!  > _Atteva punctella>_ Ailanthus Webworm Moth

http://bugguide.net/node/view/430/bgpage


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for the ID and what a great web site!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah, it's one of those beetles that molt into moths! 

Oldbee has the true identification.


----------

